# Start a B and B



## cheftim (Nov 19, 2013)

I am new to this forum and am looking for information on starting a B and B in Mexico. Basically I just want to make enough money to cover costs and employ a housekeeper and maintenance person. Other than that I can live on retirement savings. My main concerns are about immigration laws and specifically are foreigners allowed to do this?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Boy is your head going to be swimming after you get a few answers here.

My first is - are you going to buy the house or try it with a rental. Being an owner is the only secure way but you could supplement your income for 20 years with the cost. If renting the landlord has to know and will charge more - maybe much more.

Had a naive friend rent a place and spend a lot of money on fixing up a second bedroom for her B&B and found out it was already on a long term lease. The landlord sub-leased it for the summer to her without saying anything. Other person found out and she had to vacate. I gave her a ride to the airport when she gave up on Mexico.

Be every careful if you need to supplement your income here .... or even think you can

Yes you can work your own business if you have the proper visa allowing it


----------



## cheftim (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. No, I will probably buy one house or a couple casitas. I have found some very nice lots with 2 houses on them. But whatever i decide on, I will definitely be buying. I am more concerned about the laws of foreigners either opening a b and b or renting vacation properties. Any advice?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cheftim said:


> Thanks for the reply. No, I will probably buy one house or a couple casitas. I have found some very nice lots with 2 houses on them. But whatever i decide on, I will definitely be buying. I am more concerned about the laws of foreigners either opening a b and b or renting vacation properties. Any advice?


Where do you want to start?


----------



## cheftim (Nov 19, 2013)

The beginning I guess.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cheftim said:


> The beginning I guess.


 I meant, where as in what place, city.


----------



## cheftim (Nov 19, 2013)

Mulege, Loreto, La Paz, Puerto Vallarta. Not sure yet. I have some exploring to do yet. Anywhere I can fish, surf, kayak, chill out on the beach and meet great people from everywhere. I am not looking to make a living on the b and b idea, just want to cover expenses and cook great food for people and share stories and good times , etc. I am curious what the minimum amount of money one needs to have to gain a visa and if i am even allowed to do this.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would check with your local consulate for options. A Temporal visa requires an income of about $2000 a month. A Temporal with permission to work requires you be settled and have the business ready to go.

I'm unsure how you change from one to the other but you'd better find your location first


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cheftim said:


> Mulege, Loreto, La Paz, Puerto Vallarta. Not sure yet. I have some exploring to do yet. Anywhere I can fish, surf, kayak, chill out on the beach and meet great people from everywhere. I am not looking to make a living on the b and b idea, just want to cover expenses and cook great food for people and share stories and good times , etc. I am curious what the minimum amount of money one needs to have to gain a visa and if i am even allowed to do this.


Some questions for you:

What's your level of experience in Mexico? Have you been a long-time visitor on vacations, or have you lived someplace in Mexico before? What's your level of fluency in Spanish? Do you now have sufficient monthly income which you can substsantiate in documents to qualify for a Mexican residency visa? Have you ever operated a B&B or hotel before?

I believe that the most successful businesses are started by people who have experience in a particular field and who are very familiar with or who have extensively researched a communty/neighborhood where the business is started. Starting and operating a business in Mexico will be different than doing the same thing in your home country. Many cultural and legal differences. The differences are why many expats who open a business in Mexico have a partner/investor who is Mexican, from the particular community and who knows their way around the culture/government red-tape.

If the thought is to establish a B&B in Mexico and market it to foreign tourists, then the number of destinations where there may be a demand for such a service is limited .. and, for the most part seasonal. B&B are relatively rare in Mexico, from what I observe .... compared to the other lodging options which are available. They do exist, but the concept is not as popular in Mexico as we see in many other countries.

My advice is that you select a destination/location ... or two ... and thoroughly research the communities, visit them for extended periods of time in each of the seasons of the year over the course of a year or two. When you decide on the location you believe is right for your venture locate the best/most qualified/most connected politically attorney you can afford and discuss the business start-up with him/her so that you understand the challeges from the government relationship viewpoint. The same attorney may be able to assist you with your immigration application process. Then, too, you will want to locate a good/honest accountant who would be the person to keep your books, prepare the various government filings and tax payments and assist you with establishing a bank account.

You will want to have a year or two's worth of operating capital and cash to support yourself until your business started to generate a profit and also to pay the start-up (legal/audit/immigration/real estate purchase/furnishings costs) and marketing costs.

Certainly, you could do what you propose. It's more than likely that it won't come about quickly or easily and you will need to be a person with a lot of patience and a true affection for Mexico (and the cash reserves I suggested). If you don't possess these things ... don't fool yourself, and think about another approach.

Best of luck with the investigative process.


----------



## cheftim (Nov 19, 2013)

Longford said:


> Some questions for you:
> 
> What's your level of experience in Mexico? Have you been a long-time visitor on vacations, or have you lived someplace in Mexico before? What's your level of fluency in Spanish? Do you now have sufficient monthly income which you can substsantiate in documents to qualify for a Mexican residency visa? Have you ever operated a B&B or hotel before?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I have been to Mexico many times and love it, although I admit I still need to do a lot of research. Luckily i have enough money that I shouldn't ever need to have additional income. But I like my investments to pay for themselves so that's where the idea of b and b came from. I have been in the hospitality industry for 30 years now to answer your question. I guess i could always just do vacation rentals.

You're right about the area as well. I had considered that something like this would be better off in PV or Cabo San Lucas than, say, Mulege which is a bit hard to get to..

Lots to think about. Thanks


----------

